# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Zebrassomas diferentes!!!

## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Descobrir este vídeo que apresenta um aquário magnífico, com Zebrassomas diferentes. Confirmem!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas.
> 
> Descobrir este vídeo que apresenta um aquário magnífico, com Zebrassomas diferentes. Confirmem!



 :Olá:  Passos

Assim parece...e o àqua è soberbo :yb677: 
Obrigado por partilhres :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Deolinda Almeida Santos

realmente é espetacular..
nada comparado com o meu :yb668: 

mas que está magnifico está. 
e na verdade parece haver 2 zebrassomas diferentes mas nao os conheço..


se alguem os conhecer por favor comentem para sabermos tambem.


obrigado pelo video.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

O aquário de facto está exelente de facto só faltava nadar lá dentro eh eh...
Deolinda os zebrassomas diferentes são flavescens iguais aos outros apenas são morphs...uma amarela e branca e outra amarela e preta.

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Estão a falar do zebrassoma preto? Esse é o Zebrasoma rostratum. Há dias havia um à venda, na aquaplante, por 600 e tal euros (LOOOL)... e já estava reservado. 

Gandas malucos.

Um abraço,
Ricardo Costa

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Não é o todo preto, pelo menos não vi nenhum todo preto :Admirado: 
600 e tal euros...eh eh quem será que o comprou?? lol
Por acaso seria interessante fazer um tópico sobre qual o vivo do nosso aquário que foi mais caro???

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Se reparares bem estão lá alguns rostratums. 

Por acaso não perguntei a quem estava reservado... só estava lá o papel com o preço e escrito reservado ao lado. 600 e tal euros... gandas malucos... lol

Cumps,
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E um deles é o zebassoma SP (amarelo e branco), conhecido tambem "la fora" por Tri coloured tang, nome latim nao é conhecido, adoro esse peixe.
Qualquer pessoa que o tenha podemos dizer que é um sortudo (sortudo=)
Pergntei a loja que costumo ir e arranjava-me 2 se eu quise-se, por apenas de mais de ............................ 2000 cada.

Fica a imagem, é lindo........

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

BRUTAL.....Bem, todos os dias aprendemos coisas novas.......Nunca imaginei zebrasoma flavescens tricolores :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: LINDO,LINDO.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Esta foi a primeira vez que vi uma morph de um flavescens

Mas aqui estão as do belíssimo Holacanthus ciliaris

Cor natural do peixe: http://www.keylargodiving.com/08%20G...ox%20%2708.JPG

Morphs: (as fotos tão pequenas)

Esta é branca:

http://www.geocities.com/naturaldesi...hite3morph.jpg

Aqui está a azul com uma de cor natural:

http://www.geocities.com/naturaldesi...ulGD_morph.jpg

Não sei o preço do ciliaris adulto normal...mas deve ser bem alto; então imaginei o preço de uma morph destas eh eh.

----------


## Paulo Coelho

Isto é um aquario ou um viveiro 
todos queremos uma coisa igual ou será que é demais 
ainda de escreve por aqui acerca do excesso de peixes nos nossos aquarios, será que assim tão linear o termos excesso de vivos ?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Isto é um aquario ou um viveiro 
> todos queremos uma coisa igual ou será que é demais 
> ainda de escreve por aqui acerca do excesso de peixes nos nossos aquarios, será que assim tão linear o termos excesso de vivos ?



 :Olá:  Paulo

O problema não è o excesso de vivos...o problema está em não ter-mos excesso de euros...e se por ventura tivesse-mos acesso aos bastidores desse àqua...muito provávelmente cada um de nós cairía de quatro :Coradoeolhos: 
Fica bem :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Paulo
> 
> O problema não è o excesso de vivos...o problema está em não ter-mos excesso de euros...e se por ventura tivesse-mos acesso aos bastidores desse àqua...muito provávelmente cada um de nós cairía de quatro
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


Nao seja por isso aqui vai David Saxby | January 2007 Tank of the Month | UltimateReef.Com

Ja agora é de citar "Pumps: Deltec HLP 8070 External Pumps (x13)" 13 bombas a bombar!!! 158W cada x 13=2054W
É so pa que pode.... mas este senhor deve de ser patrocinado pela "D-D The Aquarium Solution".....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Coelho

Como disseram aqui atrás e bem o que está por trás é que marca a diferença , eu concordo e já escrevi num topico que acho que é impossivel ter isto sem ter a retaguarda e mesmo com tudo o que mensionam falta mais algo que se adiciona (as e os cozinheiros mostram a receita mas depois á pessoas que tem a mão cerca e o paladar certo que mesmo com a receita falta sempre algo que uns tem outros veêm ter  ).
muita sorte e paciencia pois a mim ás vezes falta (mas chegar a casa e vêr o meu pedaço de mar não me deixa desistir , já escrevi aqui num poste que quando chego a casa quase com as calças na mão ainda dou uma olhada para o meu pedaço de mar antes de deitar a bosta que estava já ali haaaaaaaaaaaa.)
boa sorte

----------


## António Vitor

Cada um sabe de si mas não acho nada de especial neste zebrassoma, um zebrassoma malhado...
e?
 :Big Grin: 

mas isto sou eu, lá por ser uma raridade na natureza não faz este valer mais, talvez em termos económicos, em beleza, não percebo o porquê de ser belo, não o acho mais bonito que o outro...mas a beleza é subjectiva... acho bela uma "melodia" de heavy metal, que quase toda a gente abomina....por isso... para mim é apenas uma ligeira mutação genética, se por acaso este se esconder melhor da predação daqui a umas gerações será a versão dominante...e o completamente amarelo será mais caro...

Atenção eu nem critico quem dá 600 euros ou 2000 euros por um peixe destes, ou que gostaria de dar (eu talvez gostasse de dar, era bom sinal...estava cheio dele...), see têm dinheiro há que gastar para bem da economia, e para os bolsos ficarem mais leves...
hehee

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Cada um sabe de si mas não acho nada de especial neste zebrassoma, um zebrassoma malhado...
> e?
> 
> 
> mas isto sou eu, lá por ser uma raridade na natureza não faz este valer mais, talvez em termos económicos, em beleza, não percebo o porquê de ser belo, não o acho mais bonito que o outro...mas a beleza é subjectiva... acho bela uma "melodia" de heavy metal, que quase toda a gente abomina....por isso... para mim é apenas uma ligeira mutação genética, se por acaso este se esconder melhor da predação daqui a umas gerações será a versão dominante...e o completamente amarelo será mais caro...
> 
> Atenção eu nem critico quem dá 600 euros ou 2000 euros por um peixe destes, ou que gostaria de dar (eu talvez gostasse de dar, era bom sinal...estava cheio dele...), see têm dinheiro há que gastar para bem da economia, e para os bolsos ficarem mais leves...
> hehee



Isto tudo para dizer que...?!?!

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> E um deles é o zebassoma SP (amarelo e branco), conhecido tambem "la fora" por Tri coloured tang, nome latim nao é conhecido, adoro esse peixe.
> Qualquer pessoa que o tenha podemos dizer que é um sortudo (sortudo=)
> Pergntei a loja que costumo ir e arranjava-me 2 se eu quise-se, por apenas de mais de ............................ 2000 cada.
> 
> Fica a imagem, é lindo........


Dois mil euros?! Vou meter o meu na lixívia... :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Este pessoal é terrível...

Fazendo algumas contas dá menos de 1  por dia, alguns cêntimos por hora (7 anos de vida). Eu acho um preço perfeitamente normal e aceitável...

Ok agora tenho que sair pois um dos meus Ferrari tem que ir à revisão dos 1000 Km e o meu motorista não quer chegar tarde.  :yb624: 

Abraços,

RB

----------


## António Vitor

> Isto tudo para dizer que...?!?!


que não gosto do peixe básicamente e que mesmo que fosse muito rico não daria esse valor por ele...quer dizer só se tivesse mesmo muito muito dele e fizesse pesar os bolsos...
lol

aliás eu nem zebrassomas tenho...
 :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Dois mil euros?! Vou meter o meu na lixívia...


EHEHEH é uma hipotese  :Coradoeolhos: 




> que não gosto do peixe básicamente e que mesmo que fosse muito rico não daria esse valor por ele...quer dizer só se tivesse mesmo muito muito dele e fizesse pesar os bolsos...
> lol
> 
> aliás eu nem zebrassomas tenho...


Pois é como dizes "a beleza é subjectiva".
Ser rico quer dizer que nao ha problemas financeiros, porque que nao haveria de ter uma raridade no meu aquario, ja que é um hobbie que tanto me faz pensar e que tenho gosto se pode se dava.
E nao é o unico peixe a ser caro, os famosos nemos?
Os picasso clowfish, snowflake sao tambem uma fortuna....








Isto de raro ser caro nao é so com a natureza, tudo na vida o que é raro paga-se e bem

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

De facto o que é raro é caro, e o que é raro às vezes é muito cobiçado, apesar de muitas vezes nem ser o mais bonito; eu próprio admito que gosto de peixes raros e esses palhaços são muito bonitos...se tivesse um aquário grande e fosse muito rico, gostava de ter os zebrassomas de cima ou os ciliaris; por enquanto fico com o que tenho.
Já agora para que preço andam esses palhaços?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Nao te quero dar a certeza mas parece ja ter ouvido por volta dos 400/500

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Fiz uma pesquisa na net encontrei varios preços entre 250/400 cada e encontrei por 1200 dolares um casal ou seja de 192 a 925

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Acho que não preciso de dizer nada lol, os ocellaris aqui são à volta dos 20 euros (os que discordarem que digam) e por acaso uma vez vi um com a listra do meio incompleta, tipo uma mancha branca...mas o preço era igual ao dos outros, agora esses preços puxa é preciso ter bolsos largos  :SbSourire: .

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

> Nao te quero dar a certeza mas parece ja ter ouvido por volta dos 400/500


 :Olá:  Muito bem......
Eu vendo os meus, por um preço especial de 375!!!
Atenção que o aquário não está incluido!
 :SbClown:

----------


## Elisio Ribeiro

> Nao seja por isso aqui vai David Saxby | January 2007 Tank of the Month | UltimateReef.Com
> 
> Ja agora é de citar "Pumps: Deltec HLP 8070 External Pumps (x13)" 13 bombas a bombar!!! 158W cada x 13=2054W
> É so pa que pode.... mas este senhor deve de ser patrocinado pela "D-D The Aquarium Solution".....


Boa tarde,
Só para dizer que o senhor é mesmo o dono da Deltec.
Elisio Ribeiro

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Muito bem......
> Eu vendo os meus, por um preço especial de 375!!!
> Atenção que o aquário não está incluido!


Se forem picasso clowfish ou snowflake fico entao com eles, manda me Mp pa combinar-mos.





> Boa tarde,
> Só para dizer que o senhor é mesmo o dono da Deltec.
> Elisio Ribeiro


Ah bom assim tambem....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá

Tenho seguido este post com alguma atenção, pois é muito curioso este nosso hobbie.
E passo a explicar a minha teoria, que poderá estar completamente errada.

Se aparecesse numa loja á venda um destes peixes com este aspecto que aparecem nas fotos acima publicadas ninguem ou quase ninguem os comprava, pois eram logo apelidados de deficientes, má formação genética ou doentes, e caso o logista não tivesse conhecimento acerca dos peixe que são, teria de os vender ao desbarato, ou então dá-los.
Bastou aparecer uma foto de um excelente reef, que o membro Duarte Araújo nos presentiou e que afinal pertence ao dono da Deltec, com estes maravilhosos peixes, que primam pela diferença, para que soubesse-mos do real valor dos mesmos, tanto a nivel de beleza como monetário.


Já agora se algum dia virem um destes numa loja, estou interessado  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Boas, achei super interessante este topico, pois possuo um flavensces "albino", é branco e apenas a ponta da barbatana superior e inferior tem uma pontinha amarela.
assim que puder vou vos mostrar o "whitefish" (como o meu filho lhe chama).

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Novo filme do aquário de David Saxby, datado de 2009...






> O Sr. David é só o MASTER distribuidor DELTEC para U.K., USA e vários outros países, é meio que um sócio mesmo.
> Distribui em ampla escala Giesemann, T5 D&D Aquascience, Rowa e MUITOS outros produtos para vários países.
> 
> Na Interzoo 2008 ele fez bastante propaganda de um sal bem caro que seria lançado ... dei uma olhada e já está vendendo bem até nos EUA ( D&D H2O Ocean ), enfim ele faz uma baita grana com aquarismo.


Fiquei chocado com uma situação que me apercebi!
Ele não usa cola Epoxy da Deltec!!!




> "Then I'd add the rockwork and other decor. Always glue your rock in place - Milliput or Devcon is ideal. This will make the rocks more stable and you can create more open structures.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

